
Pulitzer Prizes Expand to Include Web-Only News Outlets - mqt
http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003920334
======
brandnewlow
Fascinating.

Here's what really interesting:

-Online magazines are NOT eligible. -Web sites for TV and radio are NOT eligible.

So what the heck qualifies then? What's the difference between an online
magazine and an online newspaper?

As far as I know, there's really not too many online only newspapers. Most
call themselves web magazines.

